# US State Taxes while living aboard



## SandBuiltDreams (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't been able to find a clear cut answer on this questions. 

I'm moving to Australia in January. When it comes to federal taxes, I know what I am getting into. State taxes are where I'm confused. 

I currently live in Texas (an income tax free state), but since I will not have a mailing address in Texas come January... how do I keep Texas residency? My parents live in Virginia, that is what I'll use as my US address. I do not want to pay Virginia for anything... although it will only amount to $300-$400 a year.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wouldn't have thought a mere mailing address gave you residency.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

ooh tough call. I have no idea. but that does bring up a good question about state taxes... I wonder if I'll have to pay North Carolina tax? I am no longer resident in NC, so why should I? Then again I am a US citizen so I recognise that I have to file a US tax return.... 

things that make you go "hmmm"....

Could be a state law? perhaps Virginia doesn't have state tax for non-residents? Texas the same?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, you won't have to pay taxes in a State in which you aren't resident (although you are leaving TX you are not actually establishing residency in VA, a mailing address isn't sufficient). State taxes cover those people who earn income in that state. Since you aren't actually earning anything in Virginia you don't have to even file anything for Virginia. 

Also note for voting purposes your last resident address is your voting district (so in Texas). 

For Virginia here is a helpful page:
Virginia Department of Taxation

And for Tiffani (since you aren't sure about NC):
Non-Residents and Part-Year Residents


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The real question is why would you want to maintain your Texas residency? 

For US expats, we have no state residency if we are resident abroad - other than for voting purposes, where you vote based on the last address you lived at before leaving the US. This has handy implications, such as not having to pay state income taxes. There are also a few inconveniences, such as "your" elected representatives refusing to accept your mail or messages because you aren't "resident" in their district.

In just what sense are you using your parents' address in Virginia as your "US address"? If it's just for a mail drop, then fine, you shouldn't be considered "resident" in Virginia. 

In any event, you have no need of maintaining a US address. (Many of us don't.) You can ask your US bank, credit cards, etc. to send your statements and bills directly to you in Oz (or wherever).

If and when you return to the US, you will re-establish residency in whatever state in which you settle. But don't worry about your state of residence while you're gone.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

